# Dying well as an apologetic and evangelistic witness



## Pergamum (May 20, 2010)

I have been thinking a lot about how the suffering/dying/death of Christians becomes an apologetic or a witness and means that God uses to draw more to the faith.


The martyrs in the area, by their deaths, were the means by which many came to faith because they tried to die bravely and did not retreat from their convictions.

Also, people often collect last words of people:

Words of Dying Atheists




> Caesar Borgia: "While I lived, I provided for everything but death; now I must die, and am unprepared to die."
> 
> Thomas Hobbs: "I say again, if I had the whole world at my disposal, I would give it to live one day. I am about to take a leap into the dark."
> 
> ...




I am not sure if Voltaire and Ingersoll said these things. Some atheists charge the Church with manufacturing last words that are favorable to the faith. This might be true in Voltaire's case (would love to hear from you if you've read on this). 




Finally, below is an atheist website about what to do when people are dying which I found very interesting:


On Dying Atheist: A Doctor's Words




> Every hospital I've worked in, even the most secular of institutions, has a chaplain or other clergyman standing by to comfort the dying person and his or her family. These clergymen are almost invariably Christians who come to the deathbed armed with the purportedly priceless gifts of salvation and eternal life. Is it any wonder that the Church grows richer every year?



If a patient is dying, how persuasive should one be in trying to persuade them just one last time? And what are your thoughts about this last atheistic link? 


What are your thoughts, in general, about the manner, deportment and words by the pastor/elder while at hospitals among the dying? Also, as you anticipate your own death, what are your hopes regarding how you will conduct yourself and, if you have time and are cognizant of your approaching death, what last works or words would be most important for you?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 20, 2010)

My philosophy is that if they are still have breath then they still have the opportunity to hear the gospel. I remember one time sitting by the bedside of a dying woman in the Jewish Nursing Home where I worked. I had taken in some paperwork to complete as I sat by her. The Lord laid it on my heart to just hold her hand and recite Scripture to her. Being a Scottish Presbyterian the Psalms came easily to me. So I began with the 23rd Psalm and pointed out that Jesus is the Shepherd of that Psalm. She would occasionally open her eyes as I spoke these words. I have no idea what, if anything, she was comprehending. But it seemed the right thing to do.
On another occasion as I was attending to a patient who was very sick and needed surgery. He was unlikely to survive the surgery, he would most certainly die if he didn't have it. The man's wife was speaking to him and urging him to come to Jesus, confess his sins and put his trust in the Lord. It was very moving and beautiful. She then prayed for him and also told him how much she loved him.
When my time comes I hope that it will be peaceful and I will have opportunity to share the gospel with those around me or encourage them to walk with Christ as I face the prospect of seeing my Savior.
The quotes from the atheists are somehow fitting. Death is an enemy. It is not natural. In this life one may have rejected one's accountability to God, but as death approaches, our bravado rightly melts into fear. The good news is that everyone who calls upon the name of the Lord will be saved. Jesus is the sinners friend.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 20, 2010)

At the site I read:



> Peace and tranquility Clergymen and evangelicals know that there is no better place to proselytize than the deathbed. But for the Atheist the same unwanted appeals to savage thinking that have always been annoying may be unbearable in the final hours.



While in Vietnam I had not a few occasions to witness the death throes of the non-believer, and this statement is patently false. In their last moments men conscious enough to confront their deaths were not "annoyed" at the prospect of something beyond the grave. Quite honestly, when the bullets started to fly near one's head, I never encountered an atheist in the "foxhole" while in Vietnam. I am not claiming a universal truth here, but only relating my own experience.

In my own hospital visits I also have not encountered such a sentiment as the doctor implies. Do I run into those that don't want to hear the Good News? Yes. Is this an "always" situation as the doctor asserts? Definitely not.

AMR


----------



## chbrooking (May 20, 2010)

What I want to know is why the atheist cares if Christians proselytize people on their deathbeds. Their antagonism belies animosity to the God they know but want to surpress the knowledge of.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jun 4, 2010)

> The martyrs in the area, by their deaths, were the means by which many came to faith because they tried to die bravely and did not retreat from their convictions.





> If a patient is dying, how persuasive should one be in trying to persuade them just one last time? And what are your thoughts about this last atheistic link?



What a great thing to think on! I loved the quotes by the athiests. How fitting...it was the result of the life they lived that led to their emptiness and fear in the end.

I am reading "Foxe's Book of Martyrs" now - and it brings tears to my eyes to read stories of the men and women who died for our faith. It sounds like they were completely devoted in their faith and their statements and faithfulness in the end as they endured torture were the result of a life lived in deep faith and immersion in scripture. 

I've heard it said that lifestyle evangelism doesn't work - but what these precious saints lived out led even their torturers to faith! Now that's lifestyle evangelism!



> My philosophy is that if they are still have breath then they still have the opportunity to hear the gospel.


 Amen!
Brother, if you have a chance to share the gospel - that may be an open door from the Lord. He loves that person enough to allow a believer into their life as they stand on the edge of eternity!


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that lifestyle evangelism does work, if by that you also allow verbal explanation of the Gospel as well. A life well lived is a better apologetic then words and more words. And it seems that a death well died is as well.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - the life we live gives evidence to the faith we profess. We are alive unto God and unbelievers have to see that difference! 

I need to work on this in my life...I find it easier to share my faith with a stranger on the street than some of my friends who don't believe...because I don't want to offend them. I was just reading another thread that emphasized it is the gospel people respond to, but our life needs to bear out our faith.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jun 5, 2010)

On Ministering to the Dying and Bereaved 

Standard Bearer - V.75 - I.2 - Meditation - When What Is Mortal Is Swallowed Up by Life By Abraham Kuyper


----------



## christiana (Jun 5, 2010)

I anticipate no fear of dying as I look forward to being in the presence of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ! However, I do have a concern and a hope that if severe pain is involved that I may handle that in a way that would honor Him! I admit to a low pain threshold, (as in wimp) and would be so distressed to not manage that well at such a time.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 5, 2010)

Like Spurgeon, I have little faith in deathbed conversions, and so I am not greatly inclined to pursue such matters at a deathbed. If someone cannot be persuaded to true faith in Christ during their whole lifetime, I see no reason to be confident about it during the last five minutes. However, the gospels do record at least one true deathbed conversion (the thief on the cross), or at least, it would seem so, although there is no particular reason to suppose that he did not believe until the moment on the cross.

I don't think this means that we shouldn't comfort the dying, however--hold their hands, talk to them, and certainly talk about faith if that is their wish. I'm just not sure the extent to which it should be pursued. For example, I don't think I would have spoken to the Jewish lady as someone on this thread did. 

My dilemma is that one of my greatest fears is some of my family pursuing me back to Pentecostalism on my deathbed or hijacking my funeral, and I am reluctant to take the same aggressive attitude toward someone else that I want to be spared of myself. I am reluctant to even have my family notified of my death until after I am buried. That seems perhaps too extreme, but I did write up something directing that there be no Pentecostals permitted to speak to me when I am dying or at my funeral, and that no one is permitted to attempt to raise me from the dead. It all gives me the heebie-jeebies. 

I don't really know how to enforce the directive, seeing as how I will be dead, but I did include a note at the bottom indicating that, in the event any Pentecostal relative gets hold of a mic at my funeral to call me a backslider and say that I'm in hell, I will find a way to send a VERY harshly worded email about it from beyond the grave. That's really the only threat I could think of.

In my opinion, dying well means dying quietly. I cringe at the many people I have known to resort to extreme measures and WOF evangelists trying to be healed and avoid what eventually comes to all of us. I don't want to judge them too much because they are afraid. But I pray that God will give me grace to die in dignity and the hope of heaven.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 5, 2010)

Caroline, that reminds me of the joke about the Lutheran uncle who lay dying on his bed. Everyone in the community knew what a staunch Lutheran he was. He vigorously opposed Roman Catholicism everywhere. Great was the family's surprise, then, when they discovered that, while lying on his death bed, he had converted to Roman Catholicism! They rushed to the hospital, and asked him why in the world he had converted to Catholicism. His reply was, "Well, better to have one of them die than for one of us to die."


----------



## py3ak (Jun 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> However, the gospels do record at least one true deathbed conversion (the thief on the cross), or at least, it would seem so, although there is no particular reason to suppose that he did not believe until the moment on the cross.



There may be a reason to suppose that he didn't believe until some time after he was crucified: Matthew 27:44 _The thieves also, which were crucified with him, cast the same in his teeth._ It seems from that, that the converted thief started out mocking also: perhaps Christ's deportment caused him to reflect further.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 5, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > However, the gospels do record at least one true deathbed conversion (the thief on the cross), or at least, it would seem so, although there is no particular reason to suppose that he did not believe until the moment on the cross.
> ...


 
Interesting. I hadn't considered that. That's very true.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jun 6, 2010)

To be near unto God


----------

